# R35 Insurance Direct Line



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

Although I'm an old git (55) with Max NCB, no convictions, I was still chuffed to get a quote for the new beast at £625!:smokin:

I was expecting a lot more- I'll see if anyone can beat that, but doesn't seem that likely.


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Not a bad price at all matey  - £625 for a beast of a motor! Well done on the clean license too 
be interesting to see what others are paying


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm paying just about £900.00 , full no claims and no points (at the moment).


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

RodB said:


> Although I'm an old git (55) with Max NCB, no convictions, I was still chuffed to get a quote for the new beast at £625!:smokin:
> 
> I was expecting a lot more- I'll see if anyone can beat that, but doesn't seem that likely.


Just got quote of £368.55 (see my separate thread) from Privilege, Direct Line's sister company! My details are much the same as yours...


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

Just tried the privilege site and got £693 ! One of us is doing something wrong!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

RodB said:


> Just tried the privilege site and got £693 ! One of us is doing something wrong!


It's definitely £368.55 for me - I've saved the quote and it's valid until 22nd May! Maybe my post code (SA3) helps, and I get a discount for having another car and home insurance with Privilege too, but I agree it still doesn't seem to make up for such a discrepancy...

I also had a quote from Elephant for £429.90.


----------

